# Team AtlasNX unveils PegaScape: a PegaSwitch launcher and DNS for 1.0.0-3.0.0 consoles



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

yaaay


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2019)

Should I downgrade to 3.0.0 from 7.0.1 using ChoiNX for this ? Because mine was 3.0.0 and I update it to 7.0.1 with ChoiNX.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Should I downgrade to 3.0.0 from 7.0.1 using ChoiNX for this ? Because mine was 3.0.0 and I update it to 7.0.1 with ChoiNX.


Only if you really want to go with a softboot approach, else there is no reason to downgrade. It's not even released yet.


----------



## Olmectron (Jun 8, 2019)

How do patched units get to be in those firmwares??


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

Olmectron said:


> How do patched units get to be in those firmwares??


https://twitter.com/Ju4nTo/status/1136686535108173824


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 8, 2019)

Olmectron said:


> How do patched units get to be in those firmwares??





linuxares said:


> https://twitter.com/Ju4nTo/status/1136686535108173824


Not to mention the Caffeine exploit is also reportedly basically ready to work on some of the later firmwares. As soon as they piece it all together, it'll work fine!


----------



## Chizko (Jun 8, 2019)

yeah, didn't the the patched units come with a higher firmware?


----------



## cheungpakwan (Jun 8, 2019)

how to play latest game title example : mario maker 2, with using switch firmware 1.0.0 ?


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

cheungpakwan said:


> how to play latest game title example : mario maker 2, with using switch firmware 1.0.0 ?


emuNAND! This is perfect for people with lower versions of the sysNAND, then boot to a emuNAND with higher fw.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

cheungpakwan said:


> how to play latest game title example : mario maker 2, with using switch firmware 1.0.0 ?


You can either 
A.Wait for emunand
2.Upgrade and save fuses with choinx


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 8, 2019)

In the article it mentions that 4.1.0 support is planned and 5.0.0-6.0.1 support is possible.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Which is getting me quite excited as I haven't burnt fuses since 5.0.0


----------



## cheungpakwan (Jun 8, 2019)

but now.. 
still no free  emunand project for nintendo switch right ?
maybe we should be patient waiting for june 15th  




linuxares said:


> emuNAND! This is perfect for people with lower versions of the sysNAND, then boot to a emuNAND with higher fw.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Only if you really want to go with a softboot approach, else there is no reason to downgrade. It's not even released yet.



I know that is not released yet. I have theirs on twitter. 

By the way, it is a warm boot or cold boot ? Do I have to use payload every time between PC and Switch ? Not sure about this one.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

cheungpakwan said:


> but now..
> still no free  emunand project for nintendo switch right ?
> maybe we should be patient waiting for june 15th


It's being worked on. last time I saw was an update from @m4xw working hard on it.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I know that is not released yet. I have theirs on twitter.
> 
> By the way, it is a warm boot or cold boot ? Do I have to use payload every time between PC and Switch ? Not sure about this one.


It's warmboot if you check the youtube link he boots pegaswitch exploit to get to Pegascape.


----------



## cheungpakwan (Jun 8, 2019)

if we upgrade with choi to firmware 8.0.1 (save fuses) it will break dejavu right ?



Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> You can either
> A.Wait for emunand
> 2.Upgrade and save fuses with choinx


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> It's warmboot if you check the youtube link he boots pegaswitch exploit to get to Pegascape.



Cool! It is much easier instead of launch payload between pc and switch every time right ?


----------



## Cubuss (Jun 8, 2019)

umhmm ??   https://switchbrew.github.io/nx-hbl/


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Cool! It is much easier instead of launch payload between pc and switch every time right ?


Aye! Much easier!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

cheungpakwan said:


> if we upgrade with choi to firmware 8.0.1 (save fuses) it will break dejavu right ?


It depends
If its a unpatched switch then why do you need deja vu?
If its a patched switch
just stay on your current fw because autorcm will brick patched units
And even if you do upgrade on a patched switch using this you will burn fuses
Just wait for emunand


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 8, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> umhmm ??   https://switchbrew.github.io/nx-hbl/


What about it?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> In the article it mentions that 4.1.0 support is planned and 5.0.0-6.0.1 support is possible.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Which is getting me quite excited as I haven't burnt fuses since 5.0.0


Same here
I'm waiting for deja vu and emunand since i don't have a dongle


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Same here
> I'm waiting for deja vu and emunand since i don't have a dongle


@WerWolv convinced me to order an AceNS dongle today haha. I'll still be looking forward to this however as it'll be a nice secondary boot option (if for some reason I can't use my dongle).


----------



## weatMod (Jun 8, 2019)

Chizko said:


> yeah, didn't the the patched units come with a higher firmware?


yeah i was thinking the same thing



linuxares said:


> emuNAND! This is perfect for people with lower versions of the sysNAND, then boot to a emuNAND with higher fw.


but i keep hearing the only way to be safe online is to use untouched sysnand  and that even a clean emunand is not really safe from a ban
so it looks like the dilemma still exists ,
chose between a warmboot exploit or  online

and i assume that TX will  incorporate this into a future release so that even emunand is not implemented in atmos  people with   SXOS could use it , but again using an emunand online i heard is not safe


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Aye! Much easier!



Then I will downgrade it to 3.0.0 (not right now) when they are release it soon.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 8, 2019)

weatMod said:


> yeah i was thinking the same thing
> 
> 
> but i keep hearing the only way to be safe online is to use untouched sysnand  and that even a clean emunand is not really safe from a ban
> ...



It's still safer to use a clean emunand then a homebrew filled sysnand. More of the point of having a later FW emunand is so you can play newer games without having to update the sysnand. And it would be stupid for TX to implement a warmboot exploit, because that would kill their dongle sales. Of course they could have people pay for that too but eh.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 8, 2019)

So if it's a DNS, you need an working internet connection on your switch?


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)

Flashbacks to the time I had my switch on fw 2.1.0 last year.
If only I could have updated via ChoiDujourNX I might have been able to downgrade back and get to enjoy this nifty tool.
Talk about bad past decisions.



pLaYeR^^ said:


> So if it's a DNS, you need an working internet connection on your switch?


I believe yes, that's the case.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 8, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> It's still safer to use a clean emunand then a homebrew filled sysnand. More of the point of having a later FW emunand is so you can play newer games without having to update the sysnand. And it would be stupid for TX to implement a warmboot exploit, because that would kill their dongle sales. Of course they could have people pay for that too but eh.


>because that would kill their dongle sales

not really i mean they already sell just the FW without the dongle and the dongle without the FW

people who don't want to pay for a dongle can already use their cell phone  so i don't see how this would differ much by offering their FW customers   this option


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 8, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Flashbacks to the time I had my switch on fw 2.1.0 last year.
> If only I could have updated via ChoiDujourNX I might have been able to downgrade back and get to enjoy this nifty tool.
> Talk about bad past decisions.
> 
> ...


My SysNAND still on 2.1.0 but I don't want to go online...


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> My SysNAND still on 2.1.0 but I don't want to go online...


Good to know. I would advise you to not go online on it in any given circumstance.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 8, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Good to know. I would advise you to not go online on it in any given circumstance.


Something offline would be nice without the need of Dongle and Jig. Of course only software mod.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 8, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Something offline would be nice without the need of Dongle and Jig. Of course only software mod.


Well let's just wait for a little longer until te devs come up with something.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 8, 2019)

weatMod said:


> >because that would kill their dongle sales
> 
> not really i mean they already sell just the FW without the dongle and the dongle without the FW
> 
> people who don't want to pay for a dongle can already use their cell phone  so i don't see how this would differ much by offering their FW customers   this option



It's competing with themselves though. It's like saying apple having 2 new phones at the same time for the same price except one of them is better is the same as apple having a new phone and samsung having a new phone. They can't have both at the same time, and they can't charge more for the software then the dongle, so it's better just to have a dongle. they might make something like that bundled with their fw and just kill off their dongle entirely, but then they'd make less money and that's what they're in it for.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 8, 2019)

so this requires you to be online when you start up the console?


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 8, 2019)

Speaking of TX. Where's their warmboot/coldboot solution they've been promising for nearly a year now?


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 8, 2019)

"*patched switch* support being almost ready"

Best unintentional piece of news before E3. Might consider buying a Switch now.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 8, 2019)

RedoLane said:


> "*patched switch* support being almost ready"
> 
> Best unintentional piece of news before E3. Might consider buying a Switch now.


Depends on what firmware it comes with. Not all of them works with Deja Vu.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Depends on what firmware it comes with. Not all of them works with Deja Vu.


doesn't matter for me. the fact that higher firmware support is possible, means that there's potential for future exploits for even higher versions.


----------



## pandavova (Jun 8, 2019)

Well, nice that there will be a 4.1.0 support.
I will prolly stick to my current setup, sending a payload from my phone to the switch while its in autorcm.

When EmuNAND is getting released, im prolly staying offline nonetheless, there isn't really a reason to go online imo. Maybe if i win some giveaway rofl.
(The good old "go online with a pirated game" days are long gone)


----------



## stick267 (Jun 8, 2019)

Can't wait for one of these exploits to be ported to 5.1. Great work to all involved nonetheless.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 8, 2019)

So what does this do that NX and SX can't?


----------



## stick267 (Jun 8, 2019)

Shalashaska98 said:


> So what does this do that NX and SX can't?


You don't need a jig or payload to launch CFW.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 8, 2019)

linuxares said:


> emuNAND! This is perfect for people with lower versions of the sysNAND, then boot to a emuNAND with higher fw.


First we need safe EmuNAND (emunand without an actual cfw so that online can be safe).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shalashaska98 said:


> So what does this do that NX and SX can't?


You never ever have to use a jig or rely on autorcm.


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 8, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> First we need safe EmuNAND (emunand without an actual cfw so that online can be safe).
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Now we are talking

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



stick267 said:


> You don't need a jig or payload to launch CFW.


I see thanks, too bad SX won't adapt this as it means no selling the usb thingy


----------



## stick267 (Jun 8, 2019)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Now we are talking
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


They will. It means they can sell SX OS Pro to users with patched Switches who can't use the dongle anyway.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 8, 2019)

stick267 said:


> They will. It means they can sell SX OS Pro to users with patched Switches who can't use the dongle anyway.


Patched users still have to wait tho.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

Upcoming in the new sxos release "SXScape


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Upcoming in the new sxos release "SXScape


Tell me more.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Upcoming in the new sxos release "SXScape


TX does not have the money to make public DNS.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> TX does not have the money to make public DNS.


Do you know what satire is?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Do you know what satire is?


And you?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 8, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> And you?


The post was a joke stop making a big deal of it


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 8, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> The post was a joke stop making a big deal of it


And mine? 
You started making "a big deal" out of it.


----------



## regnad (Jun 9, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> And mine?
> You started making "a big deal" out of it.



Both of you stop cluttering up the thread with your off topic personal back and forth. Take it to PMs.


----------



## eskinner3742 (Jun 9, 2019)

Awesome, slowly seeing more and more warmboot progress. Can't wait to see this make it to 4.1 as I have 2 switches on 3.0.1 and 4.0.1


----------



## weatMod (Jun 9, 2019)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> It's competing with themselves though. It's like saying apple having 2 new phones at the same time for the same price except one of them is better is the same as apple having a new phone and samsung having a new phone. They can't have both at the same time, and they can't charge more for the software then the dongle, so it's better just to have a dongle. they might make something like that bundled with their fw and just kill off their dongle entirely, but then they'd make less money and that's what they're in it for.


don't forget that also have to compete with atmosphere  and as it gets more features like emunand and  becomes  easier to use ,   they could lose sales ,  so they could implement it to give their  FW the same advantage  as the free solution
like i said you already do not really need a dongle it is  just a nice option but if a free  option has a warm boot  then that not only drives people away from buying a dongle but from buying their FW altogether
and makes the free solution  more attractive  some people 
i think  t is more likely than not that  will implement this   , but who knows


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 9, 2019)

weatMod said:


> don't forget that also have to compete with atmosphere  and as it gets more features like emunand and  becomes  easier to use ,   they could lose sales ,  so they could implement it to give their  FW the same advantage  as the free solution
> like i said you already do not really need a dongle it is  just a nice option but if a free  option has a warm boot  then that not only drives people away from buying a dongle but from buying their FW altogether
> and makes the free solution  more attractive  some people
> i think  t is more likely than not that  will implement this   , but who knows


But either way TX will lose sales over this. As they've proven that they haven't done anything for the ipatched switches and have just waited for the open-source scene to do their dirty work.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 9, 2019)

Happy with how I currently use my switch but 1.0 backup + updated card slot == sol?


----------



## Wario (Jun 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> @WerWolv convinced me to order an AceNS dongle today haha. I'll still be looking forward to this however as it'll be a nice secondary boot option (if for some reason I can't use my dongle).



Could I get a recommendation on where to buy an AceNS dongle? I assume it's high quality injection molded and not 3D printed with a bent paper clip. That it's a precisely made and fitted dongle that won't prematurely wear out or mess up the Switch's joycon connection. More importantly a place where my CC info is safe, or just buy with PayPal?


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 10, 2019)

Wario said:


> Could I get a recommendation on where to buy an AceNS dongle? I assume it's high quality injection molded and not 3D printed with a bent paper clip. That it's a precisely made and fitted dongle that won't prematurely wear out or mess up the Switch's joycon connection. More importantly a place where my CC info is safe, or just buy with PayPal?


I managed to get it through Amazon. If you can't find it there try eBay.


----------



## Milenko (Jun 11, 2019)

My router is probably making the browser load slow


----------



## DPyro (Jun 13, 2019)

Got a patched console on 5.1.0 and been waiting months so hopefully this comes out soon.


----------



## Syco54645 (Jun 14, 2019)

DPyro said:


> Got a patched console on 5.1.0 and been waiting months so hopefully this comes out soon.



So this is only supporting up to 3.0 currently I believe. I have a 4.1 and am waiting for the update.


----------



## DPyro (Jun 14, 2019)

Mike Heskin has been working on this for awhile.
https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1125808061229060096


----------



## Ricouyalaire (Jun 16, 2019)

hello there are some who are in 3.0.0 and who tested pegascape? Me it crashes (black screen press power code error 6122-0002 ...) when I click on the sticker caffeine and then on the badge "text" (I pack kosmos 12.2 on my sd) An idea?


----------



## ButtBoyBoris (Jun 17, 2019)

Ricouyalaire said:


> hello there are some who are in 3.0.0 and who tested pegascape? Me it crashes (black screen press power code error 6122-0002 ...) when I click on the sticker caffeine and then on the badge "text" (I pack kosmos 12.2 on my sd) An idea?


I have a similar problem, Iam on 3.0.0 and also get a black screen. Tried almost 100 times with the same result:/ But there is other users on 3.0.0 that it works for!

Think the team is working on a fix....


----------



## Milenko (Jun 17, 2019)

Do all of you 3.0.0'ers have caffeine.nsp at sd:/pegascape/caffeine.nsp, and a payload of your choice at sd:/atmosphere/reboot_payload.bin?


----------



## ButtBoyBoris (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, I do have the files the way you describe.

Do you know what the problem could be?


----------



## Sk7394 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi,

My switch have 3.0.0 fw. Is there any tutorial for pegascape?

Greetings


----------



## anhyeuviolet (Jun 22, 2019)

Sk7394 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My switch have 3.0.0 fw. Is there any tutorial for pegascape?
> 
> Greetings



Please google: Pegascape. I think you should pick the first result.


----------



## Sk7394 (Jun 23, 2019)

anhyeuviolet said:


> Please google: Pegascape. I think you should pick the first result.


Actually im on the 3.0.1 and the website doesnt say if its possible with the 3.0.0 version


----------



## uniquetusk (Jun 23, 2019)

Sorry if it's a stupid suggestion, but is it theoretically possible, since we can run homebrew and caffeine using pegascape on firmwares up to 3.0.0, to run some dns server locally on switch, then set dns records in fw to 127.0.0.1 thus making this an offline exploit? Of course it also requires porting to switch software to receive connections from Nintendo eShop. Are there any restrictions aside from difficulties to port all these applications to run on a console?


----------



## jaymof (Nov 29, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 169395​
> We already knew that @noahc3 and the rest of Team AtlasNX were up to something since Kosmos v12.1.1's release. The pixelated teaser image was clearly showing some kind of launcher but, at the time, nobody knew exactly what it was. However, the cat is now out of the bag, as the team's members have just unveiled PegaScape, complete with a video showing it in action!
> 
> PegaScape is a launch portal for PegaSwitch in the form of a custom DNS for your console. PegaSwitch alone has been out for a long time now, however, in order to run unsigned code on your console, a user would have to set it up on a machine on his network and run it locally. This is no longer the case with PegaScape, as it provides an easy to use interface with some useful bundled scripts and exploits that can be executed with the click of a button! More importantly, both the Nereba and Caffeine exploits are supported out of the box, which will provide an easy way to launch RCM payloads without the use of a jig/dongle on firmware 1.0.0 and 3.0.0 on all consoles! The latter has been announced to work on other versions, with 4.1.0 *and thus patched Switch* support being almost ready, however, users will have to wait until they're updated to do so: in the meantime, userland homebrew can still be executed via hbmenu.
> ...



Hi community, what does it mean if says there are no scripts for my firmware when i try to inject fake news? thanks


----------



## Milenko (Nov 29, 2019)

uniquetusk said:


> Sorry if it's a stupid suggestion, but is it theoretically possible, since we can run homebrew and caffeine using pegascape on firmwares up to 3.0.0, to run some dns server locally on switch, then set dns records in fw to 127.0.0.1 thus making this an offline exploit? Of course it also requires porting to switch software to receive connections from Nintendo eShop. Are there any restrictions aside from difficulties to port all these applications to run on a console?



No because the browser won't cache the exploit. It has the cache disabled, but the eshop doesn't, so theoretically launching it through the eshop (and having it set up to cache itself) may work offline. I've been working on figuring it out for a while so hopefully one day...


----------



## dujdujduj (Dec 4, 2019)

Milenko said:


> No because the browser won't cache the exploit. It has the cache disabled, but the eshop doesn't, so theoretically launching it through the eshop (and having it set up to cache itself) may work offline. I've been working on figuring it out for a while so hopefully one day...



Is it possible to inject cache directly into the loginShare save file or wherever the cache happens to be stored, like with fake news?


----------



## Milenko (Dec 4, 2019)

dujdujduj said:


> Is it possible to inject cache directly into the loginShare save file or wherever the cache happens to be stored, like with fake news?



No idea hey, no one's looked into how the cache works. When you visit the shop it generates a httpcache folder, cache.fat and httpcache.dat in the shops save file, but idk what's in them as I'm banned and mine generates empty files.


----------



## dujdujduj (Dec 9, 2019)

I have an unbanned switch that I use online that I was going to try dumping the cache from... but I needed its BIS keys, and I lost my jig. I ordered a new one and it should come soon.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 9, 2019)

dujdujduj said:


> I have an unbanned switch that I use online that I was going to try dumping the cache from... but I needed its BIS keys, and I lost my jig. I ordered a new one and it should et soon.



The two files *may* contain personal information so do not share them


----------



## Milenko (Dec 11, 2019)

So any browser (including the shop) can't be opened unless you have an active DNS connection, which defeats the purpose of the cache.
If you need a DNS you might as well use Pegascape, so this looks like a dead end.
I'll probably do a write up of all the stuff I found out, and hopefully someone works something out one day...


----------

